# Free Geoff Thompson e-book.



## myusername (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi folks,

Whilst posting on another thread about people giving one of our forum members verbal for doing MA, I got to recommending Geoff Thompsons book "The Art of Fighting without Fighting." So I thought I'd recommend it for everyone as I found it to be very engaging and full of useful insights on ego, the rituals of violence, verbal disuassion and posturing. Some of it is going over old ground, like The Fence and Jeff Coopers colour codes but he puts it across well. If you sign up to Geoff Thompsons newsletter you get it free as an e-book. I thought it a good read and is well worth a look.

http://www.geoffthompson.com/newsletter/Joinnewsletter.asp


----------



## exile (Feb 10, 2009)

GT is _good_. He walked his talk for close to a decade of very rough bouncing in Coventry, known as a particularly unpleasant street/club scene in the UK. Among pros in Britain, he's legendary. And as he explains in _The Pavement Arena_ and elsewhere, his SD/H2H methods are solidly rooted in classical TMA fighting strategies, adapted for the kind of environments he's had to use them in. Like Iain Abernethy, Peter Consterdine, and those other BCA guys, or Peyton Quinn or Lawrence Kane here in the US, anything he writes deserves careful reading, thinking about, and experimenting with.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 10, 2009)

Perhaps one of the most poignant things about GT for me is, and I certainly don't mean this in a disrespectful manner, is he looks as though he was christened with a spade, and yet, is one of the most articulate human beings I've ever heard/read. I know it's a terrible generalisation, but he simply doesn't look as though he should be. 

I've many of his books from "_3 Second Fighter"_ to "_Fear: The Friend of Exceptional People"_. All great reads, highly recommended. 

Coventry is a pretty rough place too, so the man knows what he's talking about. Not as rough as Wolverhampton mind you...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2009)

Always thought-provoking, in a good way, and clearly speaks from experience and bluntly. I enjoy having read his stuff because it forces me to think about what I'm doing even if I dfon't pick up his tricks.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always enjoy his books.


----------

